# How to enter a Comp?



## borique (Oct 31, 2012)

We have been practicing for comps for the past couple of months for next year I have emailed & phoned left messages and no response. It's in May just wondering am I a lil early and how hard is it to enter a comp? Thanks...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2012)

BoriQue, morning and welcome to the forum...   Usually there is an entry form on the website.... Some comps are by invitation only.... Not exactly sure what is going wrong.....  

When you get a moment, please stop into "roll call" and introduce yourself for a proper welcome from our members.....    Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## dean74 (Nov 1, 2012)

If I were you I would get on www.kcbs.us, they will have all of the KCBS sponsored events posted on there website, with contact information for the groups putting on the event, from there you can register for the event or have them answer any questions. I would also urge you to join  the KCBS they send out an awesome bbq "newspaper" once a month that has awesome articles in it for anyone that is interested in bbq and bbq competitions! I look forward to getting mine in the mail every month! Hope that helps!


----------



## borique (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks going to register...


----------

